# having problems with new pads and rotors



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

ok so i have a mk4 1.8t jetta and i swapped the breaks about 2 weeks ago. i bought new oem rotors (not the cheap ones the good german ones) and i ordered a set of stop tech break pads online because no one carries them in town that i could find. so everything came in, swapped it all in and changed my break fluid at the same time. as i was driving around noticed a rubbing sound coming from the front passenger side. not a grind or a squeal just a rub like if you would just take the pad in your hand and slide it across the rotor. Its not a consistent sound either it only rubs on a little more than a quarter of the rotor as it turns. it looks like its rubs around where that little philips locking screw holds the rotor on. i thought it just needed breaking in so ive been driving on them for a little over 2 weeks now and the sound is still there. the wheel that its happening on also creates alot more break dust. like a noticeable amount more. ive swapped the rotors thinking it was a warped rotor and its still there. i also re greased the sliders on the calipers thinking that was the problem but again still the same noise. anyone know what else i could check? There's no problem with breaking performance its just super annoying to hear that constant sound as i drive.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

My front pass side does that as well. I grease the **** out of the sliders and i checked them again a few days later and they were almost seized in. I regreased it again. It seems to be getting too hot i guess. I just replaced the wheel bearing as well. But i know I messed up the install of it. The caliper may be on its way out. 

Is your set screw broken? I think mine snapped off. Maybe it's holding the rotor off alignment a bit.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Make sure there is not rust or debris on the hub before you put the rotor on. Did you use a torque wrench to tighten the lug bolts?


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

going to check this today on mine


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

torqued the wheels with a torque wrench to 87, cleaned the hub till it was spotless and still making the noise. anyone got some suggestions?


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

damn, any play in the wheel bearing?


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

so turns out i am a complete idiot and its actually the back wheels. the rotors looked fine on the front when i put the breaks on so i didn't machine them but i checked them today and they are completely rusted. hopefully i didn't shred my pads i don't really want to have to order another set. lesson learned though always machine your rotors and beware the doppler effect when driving lol


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

Just buy new rotors. They are cheap. I got a set of cross drilled with ceramic pads off ebay from a guy I've used him 3 times now for different cars. But I got a set for around $100 and for my GLI, I just got front and rear for $170 with tax and shipping. 

When you machine rotors, they just get thinner and therefore become weaker and more susceptible to warping. 

Just my opinion. Glad you got it figured out.


----------

